# Banned kindle worthless?



## harvardjanitor7 (Nov 9, 2010)

Is a banned kindle completely worthless?

If I say...bought a banned kindle, could I transfer pdfs and read them on my blacklisted kindle?
Or would it constantly access whispernet and delete everything inside of itself?


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

What is a "banned kindle"?  Do you mean reported stolen and Amazon deactivated it?  And how do you know it's "banned"?  As for your question, Amazon used to just not allow them to be registered again. Meaning nothing through amazon, I don't know if whispernet would work. They may totally brick hem know. I dont know. Call and ask.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Recently I noticed someone selling K2's through Ebay as new Kindles that couldn't be registered. (For $60.)

I don't know the answer to your question, but you are able to turn Whispernet off _if_ it is not completely bricked by Amazon. Then you could load your files from your computer.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, if it can't be registered at Amazon, you can't get any content from Amazon.  If you never turn wireless on, there's no way for them to delete anything.  For properly registered devices they have said they won't delete content without warning, and, as far as I know, they can't delete content that was not purchased from them.

But my question to you is:  why buy one that has an iffy provenance? . . . .chances are it's stolen or something and a new one is only $139. . .Even at the $60 noted by Barbiedull, it seems to me the extra cost to have access to Amazon's catalog and their warranty coverage would be totally worth it.

Plus, just knowing that there's no chance that you're buying stolen goods?  Well, as they say in the commercial:  Priceless!


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Ann, I was surprised people would even pay $60 on Ebay. At very least it's a crippled device. You won't be able to download all the free books at Amazon...and the free 3G is useless.  (Not to mention it could already be bricked when you receive it.)


----------



## Pinworms (Oct 20, 2010)

Barbiedull said:


> Ann, I was surprised people would even pay $60 on Ebay. At very least it's a crippled device. You won't be able to download all the free books at Amazon...and the free 3G is useless. (Not to mention it could already be bricked when you receive it.)


It is far from crippled. If someone is willing to buy a probably stolen device, they probably have no problems getting their books from illegal means.


----------



## JuryDuty (Oct 26, 2010)

Pinworms said:


> It is far from crippled. If someone is willing to buy a probably stolen device, they probably have no problems getting their books from illegal means.


This. Yes, it's highly crippled. You won't get any updates, books, use 3G, etc. But if you want a reader and are willing to load anything from your PC (pdfs, converted books, etc), it would work. But probably the people who buy these download illegal books anyway. Honestly, I think $60 is a bit much for such a crippled device. For $40 more, you can sometimes grab a fully working one on ebay.


----------



## s0nicfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

You could download updates. Wouldn't it be pretty much like buying a wi-fi only Kindle if you don't have wi-fi?


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

JuryDuty said:


> Honestly, I think $60 is a bit much for such a crippled device. For $40 more, you can sometimes grab a fully working one on ebay.


 Exactly what I meant. The k2 price is going down on Ebay now. I would expect them to sink a bit under $100.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

s0nicfreak said:


> You could download updates. Wouldn't it be pretty much like buying a wi-fi only Kindle if you don't have wi-fi?


If you have a wi-fi only Kindle and no wi-fi, you can still download Amazon books to your pc and transfer them to your Kindle. (As far as I know.)


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

s0nicfreak said:


> You could download updates. Wouldn't it be pretty much like buying a wi-fi only Kindle if you don't have wi-fi?


You should be able to update the Kindle, but you could not load any books from Amazon, as the device has to be registered to an Amazon account.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> You should be able to update the Kindle, but you could not load any books from Amazon, as the device has to be registered to an Amazon account.


I agree with this. . . .anyone can download the Kindle update file and install it on their Kindle -- and, to my knowledge, the file won't really care whether the device is registered. Of course, it would never come automatically.

But to get books from Amazon the thing has to be registered to an account, even if you're figured to bypass the wireless and transfer via the computer. You have to specify the device the book is for and it won't work on anything else.


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

Sounds like the price might be worth it -- $60 for a device that can only read books side-loaded onto it from non-Amazon sources. But the moral cost of knowing (not just thinking, but pretty much _knowing_) that you bought a stolen Kindle is too high for my tastes.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

David Derrico said:


> Sounds like the price might be worth it -- $60 for a device that can only read books side-loaded onto it from non-Amazon sources. But the moral cost of knowing (not just thinking, but pretty much _knowing_) that you bought a stolen Kindle is too high for my tastes.


Yeah, I think that would be the tipping point for me too ... but, to each their own.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Pinworms said:


> It is far from crippled. If someone is willing to buy a probably stolen device, they probably have no problems getting their books from illegal means.


I agree. It is far from crippled. People in Australia who want a Nook are quite able to get it up and running, even though B and N wont mail it here.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

The word "crippled" (_to me_) implies that this device is "impaired" in some way.
Not totally disabled, but impaired. Is it totally useless? No.


----------



## mathewferguson (Oct 24, 2010)

It's quite useful.

You can still buy from Amazon with a standard account and then transfer from computer to Kindle via USB. You can install a new OS (saw an article about this today). You can crack all kinds of things and put them on the Kindle.

Of course, it most likely is a stolen Kindle so you'd have to consider whether you want to support that kind of behaviour.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

mathewferguson said:


> It's quite useful.
> 
> You can still buy from Amazon with a standard account and then transfer from computer to Kindle via USB. You can install a new OS (saw an article about this today). You can crack all kinds of things and put them on the Kindle.
> 
> Of course, it most likely is a stolen Kindle so you'd have to consider whether you want to support that kind of behaviour.


I am under the impression that you _can't_ buy from Amazon and transfer to an unregistered Kindle via PC? My husband and I have separate Amazon accounts and I can't download his books and transfer them to my Kindle.

I believe we were implying a Kindle's use "as is" without being hacked, but that is a whole different direction if you want to hack it...


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Barbiedull said:


> I am under the impression that you _can't_ buy from Amazon and transfer to an unregistered Kindle via PC? My husband and I have separate Amazon accounts and I can't download his books and transfer them to my Kindle.
> 
> I believe we were implying a Kindle's use "as is" without being hacked, but that is a whole different direction if you want to hack it...


That is correct. I have had all 3 generations of Kindles. What I purchased when I owned the K1 and downloaded to my PC cannot be transferred to any other Kindle, same as I continued to upgrade. And once I realised this, I no longer backup books to my PC. I just buy too much and upgrade too often.

When you go to download a book from Amazon, you must specify which device you are downloading it for. The downloaded copy will only work for that device. Even if your husband was on your account, he would have to download a copy specific for his Kindle.

So, on one hand I don't see the point of buying a "banned" kindle. You could manually install any software updates, but any reading material would have to come from sources other than Amazon. And you wouldn't have access to the wi-fi or the 3G - depending on which model we're talking about.

Interesting that the OP hasn't chimed back in. Wonder what was decided...


----------



## mathewferguson (Oct 24, 2010)

Barbiedull said:


> I am under the impression that you _can't_ buy from Amazon and transfer to an unregistered Kindle via PC? My husband and I have separate Amazon accounts and I can't download his books and transfer them to my Kindle.
> 
> I believe we were implying a Kindle's use "as is" without being hacked, but that is a whole different direction if you want to hack it...


Yes, you can transfer from Kindle for PC to any other device (including an unregistered Kindle) if you use the correct program/method. The "jailbreak" scenario is a bit complex but transferring books off it and using them on other devices isn't that difficult, without hacking the Kindle.

*** I should add that I only advocate hacking (or know anything about it) because I live in a region of the world not well served by Amazon and other ebook companies. If you're a US citizen then just buy a standard Kindle already ***


----------



## katsim (Apr 19, 2009)

Does this apply just to stolen Kindles? I was thinking of de-registering my original and giving it to a friend. Then she could choose between re-registering it under her own account (and losing my content that is on it) or reading through what I had on there. But now I'm wondering if she'll be able to re-register it? Does anybody know? (I hope she can choose - because giving it to her lets me give my current one to my husband and get the new K3).


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

katsim said:


> Does this apply just to stolen Kindles? I was thinking of de-registering my original and giving it to a friend. Then she could choose between re-registering it under her own account (and losing my content that is on it) or reading through what I had on there. But now I'm wondering if she'll be able to re-register it? Does anybody know? (I hope she can choose - because giving it to her lets me give my current one to my husband and get the new K3).


You can de-register it from you acount without removing your books. Your friend will be able to re-register it, and will still have the books you left on there. Amazon will not take the books off the Kindle.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

If you de-register it, she can register it. But if it is reported missing or stolen to Amazon, then that Kindle would not be able to be register and then "banned", if we are understanding what the OP is asking about. Its also how you can give a Kindle as a gift, Amazon includes instructions on what to do if you are the givee and giver.


----------



## katsim (Apr 19, 2009)

Okay, thanks! Just wanted to make sure I wasn't going to give her something that was worthless. Phew!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I would also note that it is against Amazon's terms of service to give or sell a Kindle with Amazon content already loaded.  The licenses for the books you purchased are yours and are not transferable.


----------



## LUW (Oct 30, 2010)

mom133d said:


> When you go to download a book from Amazon, you must specify which device you are downloading it for. The downloaded copy will only work for that device. Even if your husband was on your account, he would have to download a copy specific for his Kindle.


Not exactly. What really matters is the account, and not the device. I bought two K3, one for me and one for my dad, but I registered both to my account. Whatever I buy and download goes automatically to his K3, even if I buy and download through whispernet on my K3. We both like to read the same stuff, so it's a bonus.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

LUW said:


> Not exactly. What really matters is the account, and not the device. I bought two K3, one for me and one for my dad, but I registered both to my account. Whatever I buy and download goes automatically to his K3, even if I buy and download through whispernet on my K3. We both like to read the same stuff, so it's a bonus.


 The copy that is sent to your Dad's Kindle "is" specific to his Kindle. (You could not copy his file and put it on your Kindle or any other.) This is what the previous poster meant.

My Husband is not on my account, so I do not receive a copy of what he buys.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

LUW said:


> Not exactly. What really matters is the account, and not the device. I bought two K3, one for me and one for my dad, but I registered both to my account. Whatever I buy and download goes automatically to his K3,


It goes to his _archive_, but will not download to his device until he does so himself.

Bet his archive is now chock full of all the books you added to your "I own this" list.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I have two kindles on my account mine happens to be the second on the list. so if I forget to change that selection switch when I hit that one click button the next time my DH turns on his WN he gets those titles. luckly I have gotten better about making that selection and WN is only turned on when we fly out of here.
sylvia


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

ak rain:  if you're the one who usually buys, why don't you just change your Kindle's name so it shows up first?  Even if it has a 'cute' name that you don't want to change, you can just put a * or something in front of it so that it comes first.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

that would work Ann but I dont want it in the d/l line at all. I side load it and then when I do fly out and if I turn on the WN they d/l removes my book marks and I have to search... I can select to download via computer but I would rather it just go to the manage my kindle page. I could d/l but usb or WN in town which ever is sooner. do you know how to set that up? I am getting better at selecting that and then just ignoring that it wants to d/l RIGHT NOW but still it would be nice.
sylvia


----------



## katsim (Apr 19, 2009)

Re: regifting. I didn't realize they didn't want me to GIVE AWAY my Kindle with content on it, either. I understand not SELLING it for a profit pre-loaded, but giving it as a gift. Hmmm. Perhaps it will be an extended loan, to see if she wants to get her own. Thanks for the heads up, Ann.  I'd be happy to keep her on the same account but she won't do that, doesn't want to impose. Alternative is to give it to a family member and let them remain on the same account, just like my husband's (which used to be mine before I upgraded to international wireless) is on the same account. Within a family they can't really complain. I guess I can see their point, though; while I can give away DTBs, I can only do it once per copy. I guess I'll have to think about it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sharing an account is different than giving/selling a Kindle to someone else who will register it to a different account.  The system is designed for account sharing and there's no restriction that sharers have to be family members or in the same household or anything like that.  You just have to work out who pays for what.   If you want to give it with some content already on it, I'd suggest getting some public domain titles via manybooks, feedbooks, or project Gutenberg.

ak rain:  I'm sorry. . . I don't understand what you need to do and want to avoid. 

I buy books via the computer and have them sent to whichever Kindle I want them on.  They show up on the home page of that Kindle the next time wireless is turned on.  They are in the "Archived Items" list of the other Kindles on the account.  I haven't ever seen the need to sideload them, but if I did I'd use the 'transfer via comptuer' option and specify the appropriate device.  My understanding is that this method does not put it in the d/l queue and it won't be delivered that way, to any Kindle, without further action on my part.  I assume they'd be available to be sent via Manage Your Kindle.  And that they'd be available in Archived Items on all the Kindles.  But, again, I really never use that option so I could be unclear as to exactly how it works.  I'm only going by what I've read.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

I know Amazon's policy, and I understand "why" it's like that...but sometimes it seems like we're splitting hairs. It would be perfectly ok (AFAIK) for me to put a family member or friend on my account and share my books with them.
But, what if they decide they should switch to their own account to make payment easier? THEN they are supposed to delete the books they have from my account? I would rather Amazon give me 5 electronic copies and once I've given them away through my account I can't get another copy. (I mean giving them to Kindles through my account, not just randomly giving them away or selling them.)


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Barbiedull said:


> I would rather Amazon give me 5 electronic copies and once I've given them away through my account I can't get another copy. (I mean giving them to Kindles through my account, not just randomly giving them away or selling them.)


I can see that, but I'd already be out of copies of some books then. I am on my 3rd Kindle personally, DH used to have one and my MIL has a Kindle on our account so there's 5. Add in the Kindle apps we've used, and we've tried them all, so some books have probably been downloaded to at least 5 of those devices. So, I like the flexibility.

Maybe if once a Kindle was de-registered and then re-registered it would "lock" titles that weren't attached to the original account? I don't know, that opens up another can of worms that has its own set of inconviences for families. IIRC, doesn't someone here on the boards use 2 accounts so the kids don't have access to some titles? Maybe if the publishers would stop restricting how the number of devices that would be the best solution. But I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## sookie (Jul 30, 2010)

I am confused by the question to start with, why would you be considering the purchase of a banned kindle that could be stolen.  I doubt everything is on the up and up if it's banned.  I would rather have an official and legal one myself.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

Ann no apology needed, the confusion is in my writing abilities. I really admire people who can write!
I like my kindle and that is what matters.
hope everone finds a warm comfy place to read today (storming here)
sylvia


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

You know, you could always remove and sell the 3G modem in the banned Kindle.  As long as you aren't sending the the sim card with it.  I don't know what it would be worth, but that might offset the $60 price even further.  DIY hobbyist might be the people looking for such a device.

Gene


----------



## LUW (Oct 30, 2010)

pidgeon92 said:


> It goes to his _archive_, but will not download to his device until he does so himself.
> 
> Bet his archive is now chock full of all the books you added to your "I own this" list.


You know, I forgot to ask him if he had the phantom books in his Archived Items too. Like me, he usually keeps his wireless off, so possibly they didn't even show up on his, and since now they're gone from mine too, I don't know if he was even aware of the whole debacle.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Barbiedull said:


> I am under the impression that you _can't_ buy from Amazon and transfer to an unregistered Kindle via PC? My husband and I have separate Amazon accounts and I can't download his books and transfer them to my Kindle.
> 
> I believe we were implying a Kindle's use "as is" without being hacked, but that is a whole different direction if you want to hack it...


Are you sure you can't download books from your husband's Amazon account? You can sign into his account from your Kindle (if you have his password) and download his books. Doesn't Amazon allow "sharing" of up to 5 devices?


----------



## nabrum (Jan 1, 2010)

Barbiedull said:


> If you have a wi-fi only Kindle and no wi-fi, you can still download Amazon books to your pc and transfer them to your Kindle. (As far as I know.)


No you can't if it's DRM'd.

Each time you download a DRM'd book from Amazon, it's DRM'd for THAT PARTICULAR DEVICE. It won't work if copied. I've run into this several times in buying a book, downloading it to my K4PC laptop, backing up the book to a Flashdrive for safekeeping, and then copying it to my registered K4PC netbook. The copied book on the netbook didn't work, and I had to download it from the Archives (for free), from which it was DRM'd for my netbook.

If the book wasn't DRM'd, the copy should work.


----------



## nabrum (Jan 1, 2010)

DYB said:


> Are you sure you can't download books from your husband's Amazon account? You can sign into his account from your Kindle (if you have his password) and download his books. Doesn't Amazon allow "sharing" of up to 5 devices?


Only if the devices are on the SAME acct can you share.

And knowing your husbands p/w, won't work as your K has a serial #, etc, associated with your acct and not his.


----------



## nabrum (Jan 1, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I would also note that it is against Amazon's terms of service to give or sell a Kindle with Amazon content already loaded. The licenses for the books you purchased are yours and are not transferable.


I agree. I'm not sure when the giftee legally re-registered the gifted K, Amazon wouldn't delete what was on there - assuming it was on a different acct. It it was being registered to the same acct as another device, then the books MIGHT stay there, but if they didn't, they could be downloaded from the Archives.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

nabrum said:


> I agree. I'm not sure when the giftee legally re-registered the gifted K, Amazon wouldn't delete what was on there - assuming it was on a different acct. It it was being registered to the same acct as another device, then the books MIGHT stay there, but if they didn't, they could be downloaded from the Archives.


 The books will stay on when it's reregistered to a new account, but if they are deleted off, they won't be able to retrieve them.

Iconstantly register and deregister between 2 accounts, one mine, one my husbands. I buy "adult" books on his they don't show up on the account I share with my young kids. I have access to all the books from both accounts on my Kindle, the girls only have the books from my account. Works out great.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

nabrum said:


> No you can't if it's DRM'd.
> 
> Each time you download a DRM'd book from Amazon, it's DRM'd for THAT PARTICULAR DEVICE. It won't work if copied. I've run into this several times in buying a book, downloading it to my K4PC laptop, backing up the book to a Flashdrive for safekeeping, and then copying it to my registered K4PC netbook. The copied book on the netbook didn't work, and I had to download it from the Archives (for free), from which it was DRM'd for my netbook.
> 
> If the book wasn't DRM'd, the copy should work.


This is correct as far as it goes, but not complete. You can download a book purchased from Amazon using "transfer to computer". When you do, it then asks you which Kindle device the book is to be used on. So if you have no wireless service of any kind, which was the original question, you can use this system to download to any of the devices you have.

It is true that you can't do it just once and expect the book to open on any of the devices -- each download codes for a specific device. Those who want or need to do it this way usually make separate folders for the different Kindle devices so they can keep things organized on their computer. It does require that, for an Amazon book, you need to download a separate copy for each device you with to be able to read it on.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

nabrum said:


> Only if the devices are on the SAME acct can you share.
> 
> And knowing your husbands p/w, won't work as your K has a serial #, etc, associated with your acct and not his.


Knowing your husband's password can get your Kindle registered to his account. And you can download his books. That's the point I'm making.


----------

